
For all the chemistry geeks... - iamelgringo
http://www.touchspin.com/chem/SWFs/pt2k61012.swf
======
sethjohn
I am a chemist, and I like it.

I used to use webelements.com, which has the same information but is becoming
more and more difficult to navigate with all the ads and subsections. I need a
site that serves the same purpose as glancing up at the periodic table on my
wall...except that I don't have a periodic table on my wall...so the lighting-
fastness of it is great.

Your periodic table links to Wikipedia, which I just realized today has
wonderful information on the elements. At first I assumed this was kind of a
problem business-wise...you're linking to a competitor with much better
information. Then I realized what a great tool this is as an interface for the
wikipedia information on the elements. So, I've replaced the Webelements link
in my bookmark bar with the Touchspin periodic table, which I will use as an
interface to link to the wikipedia pages for more detailed information.

A few small points: -When I minimized the window with the elemental
information in it, I couldn't ever figure out how to make it bigger again.
-Some of the data is missing (% crustal abundance for Zn and many other
elements). -No isotopic data which is what I am usually looking for.

------
martythemaniak
When I was in high school the periodic table still didn't have names for some
of those elements (I think it only went up to Lawrencium).

I'm not actually old myself, but evidently that periodic table was. ;)

------
shaunxcode
I would have been more stoked had it been cross browser css/js. Still awesome.

------
friedbaloney
what about ununbium (112) through ununoctium (118)?

